# Question About This Picture. Can Anyone Help?



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok there is a picture i'm going to post here below that I found, I think it's one of amano's tanks or something but see how the background is like light and goes into blue at the bottom and such.

*How do they do that? Make the background look like that. Looks like it just goes on forever and it's in like a vally idk.*

Here is the picture.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

When they took the picture they will have had no background or a clear frosted sheet.

Then someone will hold an external flash just above the back of the tank (behind but above if you know what I mean)

So when the camera took the picture it got the light from the flash and as it gets closer to the substrate it gets darker (blue light goes further too)

A trick that is easy for someone with no equipment is to get a sunrise effect by laying a small standard incandescent or warm (3000K) light on the cabinet behind the tank and turning it on. You will get the rear colour yellowish at the bottom fading into white as it gets closer to the flourescents. You can also have a warm at the bottom and a red at the top with no flourescents at the top and get the yellow merging into the red and a darkened tank looking like a sunset etc. experiment with coloured incandescents. They are cheap 

AC


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot man. I have a really old 30in light fixture that has turned kind of a purplish color and I might try putting it behind my 5G planted and see what happens.

Got to get new batteries though, mine just died haha.


----------

